# Electricians license in Butler Co. , Ohio ??



## cincycontractor (Mar 17, 2008)

Does anyone know how to obtain a license to do electric work on residential homes in the Butler Co., OHIO area?
I am getting a bunch of contradictions even from the building dept. I've called. I did a little searching on here and followed a link for the state site but that site said they only did commercial licensing and to contact my local building dept. My local building dept. said they don't require a license for residential ( I'm pretty sure she didn't know what she was talking about because I've always been required to sub out my electric work to someone with a license in order to pull a permit; the only exception being a residential homeowner working on their own property.)
The main thing I'm trying to figure out is rather or not I'm eligible to take the exam with the experience I have ( Owner/Operator of a small residential remodelling company )
Also I noticed on the state site that a felony conviction would make me ineligible for commercial license; is this true for residential as well ? I had a wild youth but my felony is going on 11yrs old with no trouble since. 
Thanks for reading my post, would appreciate any input.


----------



## electricohio (Sep 28, 2008)

I ran into a similar problem a few years ago. Not in Butler (can't remember the name of the county) it's very close to Marretta. Any rate we did a job down there that we actually proformed our own inspection. There was no permit process.

I'm not sure but this may be the same thing that butler does. I've been told there are a number of southern counties that opporate like this. 

I think we ended up calling the utility company to find out what we needed to do to get a service hooked up. I was getting the same type of run around from the city, and building departments

If I remember correctly I think there was just a form that you filled out basically describing what you did and by signing it you state that it was installed per the NEC.


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

I used to work for an electrical contractor in NKY and when we crossed the boarder back then you were not required to be licensed but all work had to be inspected by IBI. I am going back 15 years so it may have changed but I would google IBI and start there.


----------



## Alwayspatience (Apr 12, 2011)

*middletown electrical license*

Middletown actually has a test you can take and it is given by the city center. The cost is 50.00 if you get onto the middletown city center website it will help you find the link to get started taking the test.


----------

